# Padron Serie 1926 No. 1 (Maduro) Cigar Review - Smoking Like Donald Trump



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know if Donald Trump smokes cigars...I imagine he does since he obviously doesn't want anyone to enjoy the trappings of success more than h...

Read the full review here: Padron Serie 1926 No. 1 (Maduro) Cigar Review - Smoking Like Donald Trump


----------

